# Carnegie Mellon Spring 2009



## Bob (Mar 31, 2009)

Carnegie Mellon Spring 2009 on May 2, 2009 in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA
March 30, 2009 - 18:20 — Bob Burton
The Carnegie Mellon Spring 2009 will take place on May 2, 2009 in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania, USA. Check out the Carnegie Mellon Spring 2009 website for more information and registration.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CarnegieMellonSpring2009

http://caltech.cubingusa.com/cmuspring2009/


----------



## Edmund (Mar 31, 2009)

all registered


----------



## mcciff2112 (Mar 31, 2009)

YEAH!! I'll be there


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 31, 2009)

Maybe... I'll have to see if I can find a place to stay. I may not have the money to cover for the hotel.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a small chance of going to this(or Captains Cove) if I can get a place to stay. I have free airfare, but not free lodging. Anyone willing to put up a traveling cuber?


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 1, 2009)

No one handed event, and only two 3x3 rounds? It is only 5 hours away, but for so few events, i am not sure if it is worth it.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Apr 1, 2009)

Last time, I was able to squeeze in another round of 3x3 speedsolve (a total of 3 rounds) and even a round of clock. 

If we have enough people interested and if there is time (which I am pretty sure I will have both), I might do the same thing. I just didn't want to lie on the website since it is not guaranteed.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 1, 2009)

How many competitors do you expect based on past experiences and perceived interest? 60? More than 60?


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, Carnegie Mellon Fall 2008 had 40 people. Of these 40 people, 25 are enrolled in my class, which is a class about solving a cube. The final exam for the class is to successfully solve a cube in the competition, so most of them only compete in the 3x3 speedsolving event. Time-wise, most of these people take more than a minute to solve a cube.

That leaves about 15 people who are not enrolled in my class. These people normally compete in every event, but they are the more experienced and faster competitors.

Now, considering the event is on a Saturday instead of a Sunday, I expect a significant increase in the competitors who are not from Carnegie Mellon. Also, I figure the recent competition boom on the East Coast is going to help the turnout. Some people from last semester said they will come back and compete in every competition at school since it's right here.

I'll say about 25 (people in my class) + 25 (outside of my class) = 50 people at least is a good approximation. You never know though..


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 2, 2009)

Ilkyoo, I don't think I'm dropping $100 on a trip across the state if there's no guarantee of clock. I'd feel a lot better about buying my ticket if you could add it to the website. It shouldn't need much of a timeslot, and can/will probably be done alongside another event. Seeing it in writing is a lot more reassuring than just hearing that you are "pretty sure" you're going to have it. Thanks

-David Woner

Edit: I also like the idea of a combined first round, especially since the students only need one solve to pass the class. Hopefully this time I won't have to stand for 2 hours straight while I judge


----------



## hippofluff (Apr 2, 2009)

sounds like a fun class. Wish i was in it


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Apr 2, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> I also like the idea of a combined first round, especially since the students only need one solve to pass the class. Hopefully this time I won't have to stand for 2 hours straight while I judge



I planned a combined final last time also, but as you know the system Bob came up with made it able to get averages for students in my class. This time, if more people show up, I will be forced to stick to the combined first round. If people don't show up as much, I might as well get their averages 

If it gets you and more people coming, I'll add clock and one-handed since I have one more hour this time.


----------



## Bob (Apr 2, 2009)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > I also like the idea of a combined first round, especially since the students only need one solve to pass the class. Hopefully this time I won't have to stand for 2 hours straight while I judge
> ...



I can't take credit for that idea. That was Tyson's idea.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Apr 2, 2009)

Bob said:


> Ilkyoo Choi said:
> 
> 
> > Vault312 said:
> ...



Tyson for president.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Apr 2, 2009)

I will be there for sure. Hopefully no 6x6 or 7x7 won't stere anyone away.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 2, 2009)

Ilkyoo is the competition in a different room from last time? I think it is but I can't remember the name of where the comp was last time


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Apr 2, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Ilkyoo is the competition in a different room from last time? I think it is but I can't remember the name of where the comp was last time




Yes. It is in McConomy Auditorium, which is on the first floor of the University Center. Last time, is was is Peter/McKenna/Wright, which were on the second floor of the University Center.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Apr 3, 2009)

I've added clock. This one is going to happen, I assume at least David and Dan to compete in it. 

Also, I've opened up registration for 3x3 OH, 6x6 and 7x7, but we'll see if these events are going to happen.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> I've added clock. This one is going to happen, I assume at least David and Dan to compete in it.
> 
> Also, I've opened up registration for 3x3 OH, 6x6 and 7x7, but we'll see if these events are going to happen.




Depending on the amount of competitors, there probably won't be enough time for both 6 and 7. Unless there are only a few people doing it, it might take a while. OH is fine although I'm terrible at it and probably won't do that event.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 6, 2009)

i love OH, except ive only done 2 competition OH solves and they blew


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 6, 2009)

I am actually looking forward to OH as well. It's not my favorite, but I haven't been able to take a full average since my first competition, and I am more than 20 seconds faster than that now.

I'm also hoping to beat Jason in a few things this time. I'm gonna take him down in 4x4 and 5x5, and I'm going to win 2x2 as well >_>

I also just realized that this will be my first competition without Bob


----------



## Bob (Apr 6, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> I also just realized that this will be my first competition without Bob



So sad.


----------



## ender9994 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone going to Carnegie Mellon would be passing by where I am currently located and could give me a ride there and back? I am currently attending Susquehanna University in Selinsgrove PA. If anyone is going and could give me a ride it would be greatly appreciated. I could help pay for gas. Thanks.

Doug


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Apr 8, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> I am actually looking forward to OH as well. It's not my favorite, but I haven't been able to take a full average since my first competition, and I am more than 20 seconds faster than that now.
> 
> I'm also hoping to beat Jason in a few things this time. I'm gonna take him down in 4x4 and 5x5, and I'm going to win 2x2 as well >_>
> 
> I also just realized that this will be my first competition without Bob



I am sad that Bob is not going to be here too


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 8, 2009)

ender9994 said:


> Hi, I was wondering if anyone going to Carnegie Mellon would be passing by where I am currently located and could give me a ride there and back? I am currently attending Susquehanna University in Selinsgrove PA. If anyone is going and could give me a ride it would be greatly appreciated. I could help pay for gas. Thanks.
> 
> Doug



You are almost 4 hours away. No one that I know of is passing near Susquehanna. Maybe look into Greyhound from Harrisburg if you can get down there.


----------



## Bob (Apr 8, 2009)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > I am actually looking forward to OH as well. It's not my favorite, but I haven't been able to take a full average since my first competition, and I am more than 20 seconds faster than that now.
> ...



Perhaps if I had a bit more notice ::AHEM::


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 8, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> ender9994 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I was wondering if anyone going to Carnegie Mellon would be passing by where I am currently located and could give me a ride there and back? I am currently attending Susquehanna University in Selinsgrove PA. If anyone is going and could give me a ride it would be greatly appreciated. I could help pay for gas. Thanks.
> ...



Yeah I'm pretty sure that I'm the only person coming from this side of the state, and I'm just taking the train. I think your only option is going to be to get to Harrisburg and take something from there.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh darn, it's the weekend before finals week.


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 9, 2009)

Exo you are too unlucky


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 9, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> Oh darn, it's the weekend before finals week.



Same here, but I have no classes for the 3 days before that weekend to study.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 18, 2009)

How many timers/displays is Dave bringing? If you need more I can borrow a couple from the Drexel cubers. If Dave is bringing 8 though then I won't bother.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Apr 18, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> How many timers/displays is Dave bringing? If you need more I can borrow a couple from the Drexel cubers. If Dave is bringing 8 though then I won't bother.



Dave is bringing 8, I think we have enough timers. Bring more cubers if you can, preferably preregister them too.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, I will bring 8 timers, 8 displays, 8 mats, over 10 stopwatches and a few other competition items. Unless Ilkyoo feels differently, I think he is okay on displays. 

If you have access to more stackmat timers (with port, obviously) it would be nice to have a couple as back up. I have lots of batteries for them (note: buy some off me if you want, cheap-cheap), but i find sometimes the ports are tempermantal and don't want to display, so you have to swap out chords or timers to find a match that works. Having some spare could be a nice backup in case of emergency.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 19, 2009)

i have 1 display with timer i could bring but my chord is broken.

AND: is anyone interested in selling me a 4x4 (used or new)? I'm using a rubik's and i want a meffert's or eastsheen.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok, I'll see about grabbing 3-4 extra timers, do you want me to bring an extra cable or two if there's a problem with one of yours? I am actually trying talk a few of the Drexel Cubers in to coming. Stanley and either Steven or Bill were considering it, it will probably come down to whether or not they will be reimbursed for travel expenses. It would be nice to have some company on the 7 and a half hour train ride.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 20, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> do you want me to bring an extra cable or two if there's a problem with one of yours?




I suppose it can't hurt and is small enough not to be an impediment. Though, i am fairly certain it is a port issue. I only say this really because though i have eight timers, i usually only run with six active. A few times i had to go and grab one of the other two unused ones to swap out at some point in the day. But if all are in use, i won't have that ability. Hence the request for spares. 

Thanks, David.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Apr 20, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > do you want me to bring an extra cable or two if there's a problem with one of yours?
> ...



I will probably use all 8 timers/displays only for the 3x3 first round and maybe the 3x3 BLD. I expect probably 6 timers/displays being used for other events. Dan and I have timers as well, so we should be good with timers. 




Vault312 said:


> Stanley and either Steven or Bill were considering it, it will probably come down to whether or not they will be reimbursed for travel expenses.



I can't guarantee any reimbursement.. Phily isn't that far away compared to California. Adam would agree with me  [This has nothing to do with ice hockey ]


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 20, 2009)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > Stanley and either Steven or Bill were considering it, it will probably come down to whether or not they will be reimbursed for travel expenses.
> ...



Haha no I wasn't talking about you, I was talking about them getting reimbursement from Drexel, since they have a legitimate club with a budget and everything.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 21, 2009)

I just have a quick question about this. Will there be parking available at the campus? I've never been to CMU before so I am not exactly sure what it is like up there, but I know what Pittsburgh is like so it would be nice to know if I could find an easy place to park.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Apr 22, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> I just have a quick question about this. Will there be parking available at the campus? I've never been to CMU before so I am not exactly sure what it is like up there, but I know what Pittsburgh is like so it would be nice to know if I could find an easy place to park.



Yes, there is free parking. On the competition date, which is a Saturday, the parking garage right next to the University Center is free.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 22, 2009)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> Yes, there is free parking. On the competition date, which is a Saturday, the parking garage right next to the University Center is free.



Ah, Thanks. That just made my traveling a whole lot easier


----------



## Edmund (Apr 22, 2009)

mcciff how far do you live from CMU


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 22, 2009)

Edmund said:


> mcciff how far do you live from CMU



Not exactly sure, but I would say about an hour (maybe less). I live relatively close, but I just wanted to confirm that I could get there without any problems since I'm not familiar with the area.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 28, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a motel that is nearby the venue, not too expensive, and not too dirty? I can obviously Google it, but it rarely tells you if the motel is in a bad neighbourhood or something of the like. Thanks.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Apr 28, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Can anyone recommend a motel that is nearby the venue, not too expensive, and not too dirty? I can obviously Google it, but it rarely tells you if the motel is in a bad neighbourhood or something of the like. Thanks.



holiday inn, pittsburgh, pa

(A) is apparently nice, as my suitemate says but he doesn't want to get quoted on it


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 28, 2009)

You can always try priceline for a good deal. For some reason, there's no real cheap hotels in pittsburgh. Also, FYI, the airport is like 20 minutes outside the city.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 28, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> For some reason, there's no real cheap hotels in pittsburgh.



You aren't kidding. $175 a night for the Holiday Inn. I guess i am staying outside the city and driving in the morning of the competition. What time do you guys need me there by? I see the competition starts at 10 AM, it shouldn't take too long to set up all the timers. 

And related to this, is there a map of the campus somewhere? I scoped out the link to the university site from the WCA page, but it takes me to a general site, not necessarily for the Pittsburgh one. I have just had some bad experiences of trying to find one small room on a huge US university campus the morning of competitions. I would like to not be in a panic because it is 9:45AM and i still can't find the room.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.cmu.edu/homeimages/campus-map/CMU_MapColor_11x17.pdf

There's the campus map from their website. You want building #28 right next to the football field. 

Here's my map that you need:







it's just the google maps of 5000 Forbes Ave. It's not really quite hard to find.



EDIT:

also, http://www.cmu.edu/about/visit/accommodations.shtml shows a few other choices for hotels.


----------



## Kian (Apr 28, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> You can always try priceline for a good deal. For some reason, there's no real cheap hotels in pittsburgh. Also, FYI, the airport is like 20 minutes outside the city.



well i'm not sure what constitutes "cheap" for you or dave, but if you check out www.kayak.com (much better than priceline, i promise you), you'll get the best rates available. I used to be on the road for months for work and I used it extensively. It searches all the other search like sites (orbitz, expedia, etc.) AND you know where you're going to be, unlike priceline.


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 28, 2009)

Kian said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > You can always try priceline for a good deal. For some reason, there's no real cheap hotels in pittsburgh. Also, FYI, the airport is like 20 minutes outside the city.
> ...



Priceline is good for cheap hotels, because you can name your own price. I've stayed in some pretty nice hotels for 1/2 of what they were charging upfront. I did check kayak, and there are some decent deals. Anywhere except for the airport shouldn't be too far.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Apr 29, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> What time do you guys need me there by? I see the competition starts at 10 AM, it shouldn't take too long to set up all the timers.
> 
> I would like to not be in a panic because it is 9:45AM and i still can't find the room.




It would be nice to of you to be there by 9:45 or even earlier if possible. I reserved the room from 10AM, but the doors are open from 9:30 AM. 

The building is called the "University Center (UC)" and anybody on campus should know where it is. McConomy Auditorium is on the first floor, and it's also the biggest room in the building so anybody in the UC should know where it is.

You can park your car in the parking garage on Forbes, right next to the stadium. It should be free on the weekends. I'll email you my phone number just in case.


----------



## Dave Campbell (Apr 30, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> it's just the google maps of 5000 Forbes Ave. It's not really quite hard to find.



Actually, that does seem quite easy. Thanks for taking the time to provide me with that information, Dan. I appreciate it. 

So i will aim to be there by 9:30 AM at the latest. The timers, however, are really heavy. So i will either park and come find someone to give me a hand, or i will just pull up front and run them in before parking. 

I am staying about 20 miles north of the university, as the price was only $50. And since i don't have to be at the venue for 8 AM or anything, i will just commute in. No big deal.

I look forward to meeting everyone this weekend.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Apr 30, 2009)

Dave Campbell said:


> Actually, that does seem quite easy. Thanks for taking the time to provide me with that information, Dan. I appreciate it.
> 
> So i will aim to be there by 9:30 AM at the latest. The timers, however, are really heavy. So i will either park and come find someone to give me a hand, or i will just pull up front and run them in before parking.
> 
> ...




Give me a call when you get here. I will help moving the timers. Thank you.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Apr 30, 2009)

looking forward to my first comp


----------



## Edmund (May 2, 2009)

last minutes of practicing


----------



## DavidWoner (May 4, 2009)

Did you know
- that "Did you know" is not just for Europeans anymore?
- that the woman who took my ticket on the train to Pittsburgh had a good sense of humor?
- the man who took it on the way back did not?
- that Dan's dorm does not allow overnight guests during finals week?
- that security at Dan's dorm does a poor job of keeping out people who aren't supposed to be there?
- that my ethernet card apparently does not work, so I went another weekend at Duquesne without internet?
- that I am really good at getting 5 OLL parities in a row on 4x4 multi relays?
- that Dan actually knew the right bus to take to CMU this time?
- that nobody is available to help with the venue lighting on a saturday?
- that never having cubed in bad light before was really a problem for me?
- that had I not switched to light green and bright blue stickers I wouldn't have been able to see ANYTHING?
- that Dave Campbell appears to take better care of his timers than Bob?
- that when I introduced myself to Dave he said "Oh yeah, the clock and square-1 guy"?
- that I was rather surprised and flattered about the second part of that title?
- that when I do 2x2 I apparently forget how a stackmat works?
- 3 ****ing times?!?
- that I would've won with a low 4.xx avg but failed instead?
- that I am never going to time 2x2 with a keyboard ever again?
- that Jason has problems distinguishing red and green in poor lighting?
- that this caused him to DNF his fastest 4x4 solve?
- that I my BLD DNF streak continues?
- that the last scramble had many pieces solved and I had super fast memo?
- that I messed up Y perm solving the first piece and DNFed it anyway?
- that I blame the judge for being distracting? 
- that Adam kept hitting on the aforementioned judge?
- that she was having none of it?
- that I failed miserably at clock?
- even in practice?
- the 7.08 was surprisingly the second fastest solve I had the entire day?
- that Dan had a pretty bad pop on 6x6?
- that when he dropped in on the table half of it exploded?
- that when he hit the table the other half exploded as well?
- that if Miles didn't have such a great 3rd solve (and I such a poor one) that I would've won 6x6?
- that I don't even own a 6x6?
- that I was the only person who didn't pop a single piece during 6x6?
- that's because I turn way too slow?
- that even though we had time and Dan and I begged and pleaded, Ilkyoo would not add square-1?
- that 3x3 finals became a contest to see who could have the least embarassing solves?
- that contest had no real winner?
- that this was the first competition where I truly solved opposite color-nuetral for 3x3?
- that it didn't do me much good because all of the yellow crosses were as bad as the white ones?
- that Dan dropped his toolbox back at his dorm and all his cubes fell out?
- that 2 centercaps from his Edison completely disappeared?
- that we actually found one the next day?
- that Pitchmen is an AMAZING TV show?
- that I am now the proud owner of a pink V-Cubes shirt?
- that 8 hour train rides are really boring when you don't really have anything to do other than write "Did you knows?"


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 4, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> - that Dan had a pretty bad pop on 6x6?
> - that when he dropped in on the table half of it exploded?
> - that when he hit the table the other half exploded as well?



Hahaha I remember that very clearly. Then he calmly asked if anyone had seen a 6x6 piece.

Very fun (first) competition. Looking forward to another one very soon.


----------



## Bob (May 4, 2009)

results posted.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (May 4, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> - that Adam kept hitting on the aforementioned judge?
> - that she was having none of it?



I was so curious I checked the time sheets to figure out who this is 



Vault312 said:


> - the 7.08 was surprisingly the second fastest solve I had the entire day?



Congrats again, David.



Vault312 said:


> - that even though we had time and Dan and I begged and pleaded, Ilkyoo would not add square-1?



We did OH instead because OH was announced beforehand and square-1 wasn't


----------



## Edmund (Jun 29, 2009)

rsgoldrsmoney said:


> sellapples lefthappily grabbed wawsexcited sellegg



what? (too short)


----------

